# Frederique Constant - WorldTimer



## FCHK

do anyone own the worldtimer?? look forward to hear your comment~!


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

My impression is that these watches are still very hard to find, especially in the U.S. I am very interested in the version with the world map on the face, but I have yet to handle one in the flesh. The Tiny Little Jewel Box in Washington, DC has the version with the classic face. I already own the FC CLassics Manufacture, so I am not interested in that model.


----------



## UhrAlt

I agree the world map one is nice, I just really dont like the huge date wheel. This AD offered up a 10% discount, and ships.

Frederique Constant Watches from Authorized Frederique Constant Watch Dealer


----------



## watchfun2

I guess if might be hard to squeeze in all the dates and yet make them legible with a smaller date wheel. 
Indeed, the model with the world map on its dial is very nice!


----------



## TK-421

i would like to see one in person. what is the price?


----------



## KAW

Based on the price in the link posted by UhrAlt it looks like it will be in the region of FC-710 + 50%. The exact price obviously depends on where you are but for me, I expect the UK RRP to be about £3k.


----------



## napel

All the ones I have seen have been a tad north of $3k US. There is one on the bay right now at $2.5k, but sans carte


----------



## xvfasttrip

Planning to go to HK this month. Will go pick up the gold plated world map version. Anyone have any idea to how long the gold plated will last? And if I hit it on a desk/cabinet will it show silvery scratch?

I wish they make a solid gold version of this fine piece. (and lume on hands and drop 2mm of case thickness :-!)

Also might snap the slim line quartz if the price is right.


----------



## zhan

are there dealers in the US ?
this looks super interesting


----------



## BaCaitlin

I love your worldtimers, both the Alpina model and the two FC models. The trouble is it hard to see one in person as distribution is still limited.

Would you consider asking one of your ADs in Toronto to host an FC evening to allow a few of us to view and handle some of the worldtimers?


----------



## BrentYYC

BaCaitlin said:


> I love your worldtimers, both the Alpina model and the two FC models. The trouble is it hard to see one in person as distribution is still limited.
> 
> Would you consider asking one of your ADs in Toronto to host an FC evening to allow a few of us to view and handle some of the worldtimers?


Classic Creations on Yonge St. just received the FC Worldtimer this week (not sure how many they got), and I viewed it at Holt Renfrew a couple of months ago. My experience has been that Classic Creations are excellent to deal with and provide exceptional customer service.


----------



## BaCaitlin

BrentYYC said:


> Classic Creations on Yonge St. just received the FC Worldtimer this week (not sure how many they got), and I viewed it at Holt Renfrew a couple of months ago. My experience has been that Classic Creations are excellent to deal with and provide exceptional customer service.


Thank you Brent. Holt Renfrew carries FC? Last time I was there ( probably over a year now) they only carried over priced fashion watches (Michael kors).


----------



## BrentYYC

BaCaitlin said:


> Thank you Brent. Holt Renfrew carries FC? Last time I was there ( probably over a year now) they only carried over priced fashion watches (Michael kors).


Sure do... I was surprised to see them myself. They had a relatively decent selection at the HR in Calgary. The rest of their watches are junk, though. They also carried a few Hermes watches in the Hermes boutique (much higher price point).


----------



## tenge

I have this one...but it is not my style..therefore they have to go..


----------



## farcry33

UhrAlt said:


> I agree the world map one is nice, I just really dont like the huge date wheel. This AD offered up a 10% discount, and ships.
> 
> Frederique Constant Watches from Authorized Frederique Constant Watch Dealer


I agree; the date wheel is too big for the dial. I know a lot of people love date windows but in my opinion its not really needed in a world time complication or a true flieger watch. My dream world time would be shortened hands, roman numerals, no date indicator and the world dial.


----------



## Roamy360

farcry33 said:


> I agree; the date wheel is too big for the dial. I know a lot of people love date windows but in my opinion its not really needed in a world time complication or a true flieger watch. My dream world time would be shortened hands, roman numerals, no date indicator and the world dial.


I have the Alpina Worldtimer Pilot. I really like this watch. It is keeping incredible time +/3 sec per day. I also like the black dial and the solid leather band with clasp. I don't know what it is but I really like knowing the time around the planet and also like having the black/white dial so you can orientate where the sun is at any time. Would I like a few modifications to it? Yes..Smaller date wheel, a little smaller crown. But these are minor to me and I'm a happy camper. Got a good price at Jonas too!


----------

